# Nie ma myszki przy instalacji xorg-x11 [SOLVED]

## vutives

Witam, mam taki problem. Zainstalowałem Gentoo 2005.1 z L+ Magazine. Gdy włšczyłem emerge xorg-x11... w trakcie instalacji zaczęła nie dzialać myszka. Wczeniej na pewno dzialała bo jak instalowałem system i włšczał się wygaszacz ekranu po poruszaniu myszkš wyłšczał się. A po instalacji serwera x.org wyskakuje mi błšd, że nie ma myszki. Co robić?Last edited by vutives on Wed Nov 09, 2005 3:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

przeczytaj xorg howto i skonfiguruj sobie odpowiednio Xy przez edycje xorg.conf

----------

## vutives

A co to sš Xy   :Embarassed: ?

----------

## Xax

Radze troche jednak poczytac o xorg.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml

----------

## psycepa

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> A co to sš Xy  ?

 

eh...

Xy = xorg-x11 OR xfree (ale tego sie juz raczej nie uzywa)...

----------

## BeteNoire

Chciałbym zwrócić uwagę na taki drobiazg:  *Quote:*   

> zaczęła nie dzialać myszka

 

Może jest to poprawne logicznie ale nie gramatycznie i... zdroworozsądkowo. Bo jak coś kończy swoje działanie to nie "zaczyna nie działać" tylko przestaje działać  :Wink: 

----------

## z0lt4n

Najlepiej wklej swój xorg.conf (tylko uprzednio usuń komentarze  :Wink: ) wtedy będzie można stwierdzic mniej więcej oco chodzi, o i jeszcze napisz jak jest podłšczona etc.

----------

## muchar

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Chciałbym zwrócić uwagę na taki drobiazg:  *Quote:*   zaczęła nie dzialać myszka 
> 
> Może jest to poprawne logicznie ale nie gramatycznie i... zdroworozsądkowo. Bo jak coś kończy swoje działanie to nie "zaczyna nie działać" tylko przestaje działać 

 

Szczerze, to nie jest to miejsce na takie uwagi... Nie dotyczy tematyki.

----------

## macabre13

jezeli jeszcze problem nie jest [solved] to w /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf (chyba dobrze pamietaj) zobacz w sekcji [input] (dobrze?) jest info o myszce, jezeli masz na USB to powinno byc /dev/input/mice zadziala w wieszosci wypadkow, albo /dev/input/mouse0 ALBO /dev/mouse0 (tego juz calkowicie nie pamietam), najlepiej zrob to po tym jak bedziesz ustawial xorgconf

ps

czyzbym ja n00b komus pomogl? hehe jezeli tak to moj pierwszy raz z linuxem, calkowicie bezbolesny

pzdr

Jarek

----------

## vutives

Problem już był rozwiązany tylko zapomniałem napisać solved  :Very Happy: .

----------

